# Design software



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

What kind of software are people using to design their projects? I've used Autocad in the past for other work but I'm out of practice. I'm looking for something fairly intuitive and easy to work with.

Ok, if I'd looked a little farther down the forum I'd have see the post on Sketchup. I'll check that out.


----------



## Vin55 (Dec 18, 2008)

I use Autocad also, but I try to keep in practice with it. If you let it go for awhile it's hard to get back to using it again.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use autocad also, but it's getting to be infrequent. I used to draw houseplans with it but haven't done any of those since 2002. I was just reading a how to article in Wood magazine on Google's sketchup. I am going to start playing with that to see how easy it is to get comfortable with it. Seems like an easier program to do 3D stuff with.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya i have used sketchup for only about 2 weeks. As you can see it is very easy to get used to. This is a deck that my buddy wants to build in his back yard. The sliding glass door i got off the internet. The cool thing is that Google has a 3D model warehouse that they keep all these objects in. You just have to click on the button in sketchup that says ''GET MODELS'', that opens the warehouse page, then type what you want like sliding glass door into the search bar. It gave me about 12 different models to use, then you just download them into your drawing. and re size them to fit right.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I am off to download google sketchup. Had a Ideal Home 3d Architect for when we moved house, but found such a steep learning curve, gave it up.
johnep


----------



## matty0501 (Jan 27, 2008)

I use pro-desktop, which can be a bit confusing, but it's what they use in school, so I've got quite alot of pratice with it. The only problem with it is that there aren't that many materials you can use for rendering. The quality on the picture isn't as good as it is on ProDesktop.


----------



## dafdez18 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you are interesting in Google Sketchup 
you can take a look a good online tutorial here
http://www.aidanchopra.com/

It's really easy to use!


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am also looking for a great software for designing. I hope something that I can download for free.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

I will second Sketchup as a great 3d modeler. Not something you can (at least I can't) produce detailed plans with. But you can get very detailed with the model! 

There is a a learning curve and I gave up a couple of times when learning to use it. But it is worth the effort. I use it all the time now.


----------



## justbuildstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

I also like Google Sketchup and think it is a great 3D program for starting out. I agree with Kudzu about the fact that it is difficult to produce detailed plans with. 
For producing detailed plans I recomend using Alibre, they have a free version that has a lot of great features.
you can find it a http://alibre.com/
It has an interface very similar to Pro-E and Solidworks.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I messed with sketchup a little but found it was easier to just do stuff the old timey way with pencil and paper. Maybe if I get industrious sometime, I'll take the time to learn sketchup.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bradnailer said:


> I messed with sketchup a little but found it was easier to just do stuff the old timey way with pencil and paper. Maybe if I get industrious sometime, I'll take the time to learn sketchup.


I'm with you Bradnailer. By the time I goof around with a new computer program, I could have 10 projects designed. Maybe I'm just old school or maybe I just think that if it's not broken, why fix it?
That being said, maybe I should goof around one afternoon with sketchup just to see what I'm missing.
What have I got to lose?
Ken


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here at school (where I teach) I have the kids messing around with Sketchup....it's a bit difficult to get very detailed, but it is a great tool for modeling. For my work I use P & P (pencil and paper) for a lot, but when I need real accuracy, I delve into KeyCreator (the successor to CADKey). I can get as detailed as I want/need....but like AutoCAD, it's not a cheap program.


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

I use TurboCAD.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I hapen to use Unigraphics at work. But have used about a dozen or so CAD programs in my life... they mostly work about the same with different termiology.

Screenshot of a 1600 pound rotor:


----------

